# "Study finds shortcomings in CPR education"



## mariomike (26 May 2010)

May 24, 2010

"a new study suggested Toronto has one of the lowest rates of bystander cardiopulmonary resuscitation (CPR) in the western world,":

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/toronto/study-finds-shortcomings-in-cpr-education/article1579644/

http://www.parentcentral.ca/parent/education/article/813780--only-half-of-toronto-schools-teach-cpr


----------



## DexOlesa (26 May 2010)

> The Toronto District School Board requires CPR to be taught in the Grade 9 curriculum, but the study says almost half of the schools do not. It also says that 185 cardiac arrests happened at Toronto schools from 2007 to 2009, but only 36 per cent resulted in CPR.



Are they saying that 185 school children have had heart attacks in Toronto int he past two years? If so thats more worrisome to me than their rate of CPR.  I was never taught CPR in school, I learned it during swimming courses at the Y and when I took a babysitting course, but never in school.


----------



## mariomike (26 May 2010)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> Are they saying that 185 school children have had heart attacks in Toronto int he past two years?



"185 cardiac arrests happened at Toronto schools"

Cardiac arrest can be caused by various things, including trauma.:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cardiac_arrest#Causes
People of all ages ( such as staff and visitors ) are on school property.


----------

